# Fuel question (Auto Trans)



## Btoeps74 (Apr 23, 2017)

I have a 80 mile daily commute and have been looking into the Cruze diesel. I'd prefer a automatic over the manual, but looking at specs, in auto EPA rating shows only 7 MPG better than the cruze in a gas version. I only see one diesel entry for the generation 2 section on fuelly.com 6 speed), so was wondering if anyone on here with the car in auto that may have some real world figures for highway economy with the auto. 

I'm currently am commuting with a Subaru Crosstrek, and while its better on gas than my previous Dodge Ram, I'd like to do better than the 29.1 MPG I'm getting now.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

C&D just easily achieved 52 mph at 75 mph on the freeway in their review of the automatic Cruze diesel.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Important detail, what's your daily 80 mile commute...all highway speed or stop n go? Traffic and city driving is the equalizer when comparing gas vs Diesel. But, the Diesel is fun 2 drive, lots of torque makes hills and passing a breeze!


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

I have 1st gen (2105). Overall average is 43 MPG. If it was all highway it would be upper 40's. Like other have said, MGP's aren't the whole story. The car is great to drive. If you are looking at new, maybe this post should be in 2nd gen section.


----------



## Btoeps74 (Apr 23, 2017)

Rivergoer said:


> Important detail, what's your daily 80 mile commute...all highway speed or stop n go? Traffic and city driving is the equalizer when comparing gas vs Diesel. But, the Diesel is fun 2 drive, lots of torque makes hills and passing a breeze!


There is only about 5-6 miles city driving for my commute. The rest is all highway.


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

My 2017 returned 55mpg on the way home the first day i purchased it. 60-65mph for around 50 miles. Filled up with 1/4 tank left and ive driven almost 300 miles and averaged around 42mpg with mostly city but about 50 miles of highway on this tank.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Btoeps74 said:


> There is only about 5-6 miles city driving for my commute. The rest is all highway.


20K+ mostly highway miles a year, go with the diesel.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

Btoeps74 said:


> There is only about 5-6 miles city driving for my commute. The rest is all highway.


This is pretty much my commute. I averaged 60 MPG on my last tank. I filled "early" for convenience at 678 miles elapsed with the range estimate close to 800 miles total if I'd run it down the rest of the way.

Part of the reason I like the diesel is that I can run over 100 miles a day and then some and only fill it once a week.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

I have same mileage commute as OP . Averaging on 50 mile DIC setting 46 MPG on Gen 1 2015 auto. I am not light footed at all. Mostly highway with 15% city/close urban. Highway is where the diesel really shines. City use, get a hybrid. On highway @75MPH, seeing mid-low 50s. Dropping down to 60-65 MPH, getting high 50s , low 60s on highway on cruise control. Flat,level highway, few hills or grades.


----------

